
Show HN: It's like Discord for investors and traders - Jellifin
https://tiltchat.com
======
ArtWomb
Interesting concept. I think to get over initial fear of joining a room of
strangers. You may have to seed the net with some "names" in the world of
trading and finance. Best of luck ;)

~~~
Jellifin
That's a valid point, and thanks for sharing that. We'll try to keep it simple
so that anyone can feel welcomed to share their thoughts and ideas. You don't
have to be a world-class investor to have an opinion, and Tilt will be the
place to do just that.

